# Cruz hitting the Trail with Pence



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Cruz among many others smells victory for Trump.



> CNN reports that Cruz plans to appear with Indiana Governor Mike Pence at campaign rallies in Portage, Michigan and Prole, Iowa, and will warm up the crowds for Pence's appearances.


All in! Ted Cruz hits presidential campaign trail with Mike Pence for final stretch | BizPac Review


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow , they all are coming out of the wood work , They are beginning to see that Trump is going to be the best way to vote .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

How feelings change! Not just Cruz but mine too. I was so angry with him, however now that he is helping instead of being a spoiler he doesn't seem so bad after all.

He is still a power hungry little weasel, not to mention hard to look at and even harder to listen to, but if he puts his energies into something worth while maybe that is okay.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well Cruz turns out to be the better guy in the end - VERY disappointed in Kasich ....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Itd sure be nice if my Gov (Kasich) would unf--k himself and play the game

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kasich proved to be an establishment turd boy. I would not mind seeing Cruz nominated by Trump to the SCOTUS.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> How feelings change! Not just Cruz but mine too. I was so angry with him, however now that he is helping instead of being a spoiler he doesn't seem so bad after all.
> 
> He is still a power hungry little weasel, not to mention hard to look at and even harder to listen to, but if he puts his energies into something worth while maybe that is okay.


He's hard to look at? That's the problem with many voters, they use emotion rather than reason. I don't care if he has a foot growing out of the side of his head just as long as he can do a good job.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> He's hard to look at? That's the problem with many voters, they use emotion rather than reason. I don't care if he has a foot growing out of the side of his head just as long as he can do a good job.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


If he were a decent person it wouldn't matter. But he isn't! He is phony, I can't even imagine having to listen to his creepy "baby talk" for four years as potus.

His unattractive looks become magnified by his horrible personality and speaking style. I have no idea how Heidi puts up with him.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> If he were a decent person it wouldn't matter. But he isn't! He is phony, I can't even imagine having to listen to his creepy "baby talk" for four years as potus.
> 
> His unattractive looks become magnified by his horrible personality and speaking style. I have no idea how Heidi puts up with him.


That speaking style is from Jersey and lots of people (from that area) speak that way. As for being phony I would argue he is the exact opposite. If you were to hear the conversations politicians have everyday you'd probably be flabbergasted. Trump just doesn't hide it. He is who he is and he's fine with that. Personally I trust the slimy guy that admits to being a slimy guy more than I do the person who puts on a fake front but is really slimy behind my back.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That speaking style is from Jersey and lots of people (from that area) speak that way. As for being phony I would argue he is the exact opposite. If you were to hear the conversations politicians have everyday you'd probably be flabbergasted. Trump just doesn't hide it. He is who he is and he's fine with that. Personally I trust the slimy guy that admits to being a slimy guy more than I do the person who puts on a fake front but is really slimy behind my back.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


He never struck me as sounding like he was from Jersey, he just sounds like he is pandering and patronizing. But you are a die hard Cruz supporter. Okay then. It is all good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> If he were a decent person it wouldn't matter. But he isn't! He is phony, I can't even imagine having to listen to his creepy "baby talk" for four years as potus.
> 
> His unattractive looks become magnified by his horrible personality and speaking style. I have no idea how Heidi puts up with him.


Maybe ole Ted "is gifted in other ways" outside of being a great debater? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> He never struck me as sounding like he was from Jersey, he just sounds like he is pandering and patronizing. But you are a die hard Cruz supporter. Okay then. It is all good.


I'm a die hard Cruz supporter? That's news to me.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm a die hard Cruz supporter? That's news to me.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Cruz is a non-issue at this point.

If my crass comment regarding his looks was offense I sincerely apologize. Really.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Cruz is a non-issue at this point.
> 
> If my crass comment regarding his looks was offense I sincerely apologize. Really.


I know he is. I was just curious as to how you came to the conclusion I was a Cruz supporter? I never have been.

And don't get me wrong, Trump is no looker. It just amazes me so many people make their choice on looks more than anything else.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I know he is. I was just curious as to how you came to the conclusion I was a Cruz supporter? I never have been.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, Trump is no looker. It just amazes me so many people make their choice on looks more than anything else.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Okay. For the record I sincerely apologized. Yet this goes forward.

Cruz is an unlikeable person on multiple levels, going back to his groveling as a Bush campaign staffer, and despite the groveling even they didn't like him. And his attempt to spoil the legitimate winner of the primaries as they progressed. He strikes me as a disgusting panderer when he speaks, and his frequent comments referencing "little children" in a baby talk voice are just plain nauseating.

I don't trust him, nor like him. And apparently the majority of Republicans don't either. The fact he is hard to look at is just a side issue. Yes I realize Trump's hair isn't the best. Last comment on the topic of Cruz, he is a non-issue and won't likely rear his "not unattractive" head again in any significant way.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Okay. For the record I sincerely apologized. Yet this goes forward.
> 
> Cruz is an unlikeable person on multiple levels, going back to his groveling as a Bush campaign staffer, and despite the groveling even they didn't like him. And his attempt to spoil the legitimate winner of the primaries as they progressed. He strikes me as a disgusting panderer when he speaks, and his frequent comments referencing "little children" in a baby talk voice are just plain nauseating.
> 
> I don't trust him, nor like him. And apparently the majority of Republicans don't either. The fact he is hard to look at is just a side issue. Yes I realize Trump's hair isn't the best. Last comment on the topic of Cruz, he is a non-issue and won't likely rear his "not unattractive" head again in any significant way.


There's no need to apologize. You have an opinion just like everyone else. I wasn't arguing with you. I thought we were having a discourse. Which is exactly what this forum is about.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cruz isn't done. I am disappointed in how he carried his butt-hurt this far but, he will become a leader in the conservative clique of the Senate. Everybody has some kind of personality quirk, his is more noticeable. It'll be OK.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Fair weather fan isn't a personality quirk. Smells of being power hungry


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonya said:


> How feelings change! Not just Cruz but mine too. I was so angry with him, however now that he is helping instead of being a spoiler he doesn't seem so bad after all.
> 
> He is still a power hungry little weasel, not to mention hard to look at and even harder to listen to, but if he puts his energies into something worth while maybe that is okay.


Hard to listen to and hard to look at I know, he ain't devastatingly handsome like me. :vs_cool: But, he is extremely intelligent and knows his way around the constitution and the law. I am still not happy with the way he handled this situation and perhaps I will chalk it up to inexperience and bad advise. He was my first choice actually. However, I will be keeping a close eye on him when mid term elections roll around.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To little too late ,not saying I'd vote for a democrat instead of him, but against another republican, he don't have my support.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't really care what Trump does or doesn't do with Cruz or Rubio or any of the other GOP candidates - except Crispy Cream ... Trump owes Fatso and haven't heard what his reward is going to be - he's one dishonest SOB slob that you can't trust ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not much can effect the out come now. To late. To many voters have already voted any last minute converts will have no effect on the electoral vote count. It may sway a few that had planned to vote a few more time but not many.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Wow , they all are coming out of the wood work , They are beginning to see that Trump is going to be the best way to vote .


 best no only option yes there is a difference.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not much can effect the out come now. To late. To many voters have already voted any last minute converts will have no effect on the electoral vote count. It may sway a few that had planned to vote a few more time but not many.


If our part of the country is any indication, you are correct.

North Texans head to the polls early in record numbers - Story | KDFW


----------

